# Our first baby mule-would you say he is a red bay?



## wendyluvsminis (May 6, 2009)

Here's our first mule baby! Nicknamed Quest! He is extremely lively and chases the miniature horse filly around and she's six weeks older than him. Here he is with Mom at two days. I was going to breed his Mum to my miniature horse stallion, but I am sending her back to my neighbors jack, to see if I can get another one like him! Maybe a little team: butt No Questions (I think this is being censured-I'm writing the term for donkey/mule that starts with A, and it is being changed to "butt"!LOL) and Tell No Lies!

Is the dark belly markings (tread marks!) on a white belly common? I have my own Jack now to breed mini-mules, but the mares are so nasty to him, he won't breed them. So, back to the neighbor's nice Jack!


----------



## Bunnylady (May 6, 2009)

:love



:love





Looks like a keeper to me!! I'd call his color bay dun (I think that's right), though. He definitely has the dun markings.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 6, 2009)

Most of mules and hinnys are born with the dun markings, altho some can be very faint. I had a hinny that looked just like him. She started out the exact color as he is. I thought a bay dun also, but after she completely shedded out the first time she was more a a extreamly dark bay, almost a black. She lost all her leg barrings and all.



I also had a zedonk that looked just like him, when he was born..he kept his color pretty good. I have his pic on our site, nder family and friends. If you want to see him. Either way..your guy sure is a cutie pie and CONGRATS!

Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (May 6, 2009)

I am certainly not knowledgeable on colors, but I DO know what CUTE is... and is he ever cute?!?! Gosh, I just



him, and the bars on the legs.... That is just so cool! Congrats on your first baby mule... how exciting!!


----------



## minimule (May 7, 2009)

His belly will most likely turn dark too. He is colored a lot like our first mule that is a pretty dark bay now.


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (May 7, 2009)

Your baby's Mom looks EXACTLY like my Miss Minn! I do hope she throws a mule that cute!

Is Papa Jack spotted?

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ponyarab (May 7, 2009)

He is so CUTE Wendy. Congratulations!!!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (May 8, 2009)

Krazee bout Kasspur said:


> Your baby's Mom looks EXACTLY like my Miss Minn! I do hope she throws a mule that cute!
> Is Papa Jack spotted?
> 
> Congrats!!!!



Papa is a grey with a big blaze, which I read is like stage one of spotting. He has produced spotted w/solid greys. He is very stocky. This baby is so lively-- he is kicking and jumping on the other mares! Not yet five days old! Very differant from a horse foal! Thanks for al the nice comments!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (May 8, 2009)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Most of mules and hinnys are born with the dun markings, altho some can be very faint. I had a hinny that looked just like him. She started out the exact color as he is. I thought a bay dun also, but after she completely shedded out the first time she was more a a extreamly dark bay, almost a black. She lost all her leg barrings and all.
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a zedonk that looked just like him, when he was born..he kept his color pretty good. I have his pic on our site, nder family and friends. If you want to see him. Either way..your guy sure is a cutie pie and CONGRATS! Corinne


The zedonk is very cool! Will be interesting to see if his markings stay...My next mini-mule is due in August-- from a 29 inch red and white pinto mare bred to a 30 inch black and white wild spotted jack! Do the little mules end up bigger than both parents due to hybrid vigor? Thanks, Corine.


----------

